# Paypal?????



## Diversified (Feb 6, 2010)

I tried ordering from Attitude but for some reason my card was rejected. It is a Mastercard bank card and has plenty of money on it. I used it for other things before and after I tried using it at Attitude. I also have a paypal account with plenty of money in it. Attitude doesn't have that as an option. Are there any seed banks that will accept paypal? Attitude has a great deal right now, so I would prefer to use them.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello Diversified 

Paypal has a clause where its policy is to freeze and hold monies associated with unlawful activities.

No seedbank will use it.

eace:


----------



## Diversified (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks......................


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 6, 2010)

NEVER use paypal....read the fine print


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 6, 2010)

i tried ordering from attitude multiple times but my card wouldnt go through. ended up going with dope-seeds. had no issues with them.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 6, 2010)

Ya know,

     I really am comfortable with Nirvana, they are discrete, prompt, and understand the idea behind low key, and stealth.

  Truth for ya is I almost threw out a twenty bean order, cause I had a hard time finding it in my package that I recieved, that's how good they have been to me.

 I do hope that you find, and get what your hearts desires are, and if so then hey post a pic or two so we can join in your excitement, and good growing...

smoke in peace
much love
KK


----------



## Trafic (Feb 8, 2010)

They've been bouncing my credit card lately too.


----------

